

Show HN: Jobr for Android (Private Beta) - brackin

Hello! Jobr (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;jobrapp.com) is one of the most popular job search apps on iPhone.<p>We&#x27;ve been hard at work on our first Android app. We&#x27;ve built a completely native experience for Android. So we’d love for you to try it and give us your feedback.<p>Please signup to our Google Group to download the beta! https:&#x2F;&#x2F;groups.google.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;#!forum&#x2F;jobr-android-beta
======
nosrak113
Links: [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/jobr-android-
beta](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/jobr-android-beta)

[http://jobrapp.com](http://jobrapp.com)

------
Smoock
Been waiting for the Android love for some time... FINALLY!

------
enahs-sf
Where do I report issues?

~~~
hariananth
You can report issues from within the app through "Settings -> Feedback", you
can post to the Google Group, or you can send us an email directly:
feedback+androidApp@jobrapp.com. Thanks!

